# looking for blues theory



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a very good knowledge of classical music theory so when I'm talking to blues guys we understand each other but I can tell that I'm coming from the wrong direction sometimes. I'm looking for a thorough, fairly advanced book on blues music theory. I don't need something that's just a blues scale and a 12 bar blues. I'm looking for more on how blues guys approach chord substitutions and that sort of thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This is an excellent book:

Mastering Blues Guitar - Book/CD - Sheet Music Plus

Shawn.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am saving up to buy this one for myself:

"The most complete guide to jazz/blues soloing ever written! This comprehensive book details the sounds, elements, and approaches that make the blues such an integral part of the jazz vocabulary. Moving from blues progressions to fingerboard organization to phrasing, essential blues scales, riffs, lick development, and an array of advanced concepts and devices, including substitute scales & extended super arpeggios are covered. Throughout this process 38 solos, over 100 music examples, and hundreds of licks are featured. Written in notation and tablature."


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Those both look good.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

tHE BEST BLUES THEORY i KNOW IS TO GO OUT THERE AND LIVE IT. iMMERSE YOURSELF IN OLD RECORDINGS AND NEW ONES TOO. sTUDY THE MASTERS, BUT REALLY IT'S ALL ABOUT FINDING YOUR OWN VOICE. (F'n caps lock)! Listen to BB's butterfly vibrato, SRV's right hand techniques, little walter's harmonica tone... Find the "blue notes" which, in theory, don't exist on a piano because they're not quite sharp enough to be a sharp.

It's more about feel than technique.
It's NOT about music theory in the least.

My 2 cents


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> tHE BEST BLUES THEORY i KNOW IS TO GO OUT THERE AND LIVE IT. iMMERSE YOURSELF IN OLD RECORDINGS AND NEW ONES TOO. sTUDY THE MASTERS, BUT REALLY IT'S ALL ABOUT FINDING YOUR OWN VOICE. (F'n caps lock)! Listen to BB's butterfly vibrato, SRV's right hand techniques, little walter's harmonica tone... Find the "blue notes" which, in theory, don't exist on a piano because they're not quite sharp enough to be a sharp.
> 
> It's more about feel than technique.
> It's NOT about music theory in the least.
> My 2 cents


I agree with the sentiment, but I know a lot of guys who "lived it" rather than "learned it", and it shows. There are so many different styles of blues, some require a deeper understanding of the nuts and bolts than others. *T Bone Walker* insisted that anyone in his band had to know how to read music. According to B.B., he was his greatest influence, and many other post-war bluesmen as well.

Shawn


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> I agree with the sentiment, but I know a lot of guys who "lived it" rather than "learned it", and it shows. There are so many different styles of blues, some require a deeper understanding of the nuts and bolts than others. *T Bone Walker* insisted that anyone in his band had to know how to read music. According to B.B., he was his greatest influence, and many other post-war bluesmen as well.
> 
> Shawn


I wasn't really trying to say "don't learn theory," but I felt that because the OP had said he knew classical theory, which is enough for any blues, that what he really needs to do is listen and play around.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's another great book, which I may buy for myself:










"This book stands alone as the most comprehensive teaching method for the jazz/blues guitarist. It provides everything one needs to know to successfully master the jazz/blues style covering topics such as: harmonic form, linear concepts, comping, walking bass lines, background vamps, endings and more! Packed with an abundance of practical examples, it offers something for everyone regardless of ability. This exploration of the jazz/blues will place you directly in the driver s seat once and for all! Standard notation and TAB, includes CD. The most comprehensive teaching method for the jazz/blues guitar style All topics are covered in depth All examples are practical, enabling one to improve dramatically Offers something for everyone regardless of ability"


----------

